# $95,000 elgin twin



## volksboy57 (May 24, 2020)

Haha


----------



## John G04 (May 24, 2020)

That bikes gotta be violating some rule of god


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 24, 2020)

You’ll get Covid 19 just riding that thing.
Wet market Elgin...LOL


----------



## biker (May 24, 2020)

Mad Max style.


----------



## THE STIG (May 24, 2020)

worth every ruble


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## bobcycles (May 25, 2020)

worth it for the WW Centipede US Royal tires alone....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 25, 2020)

Perfect bike for some "Weasel Streamers"!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 25, 2020)

Oh...so those must be the ram horn handlebars that are on some Schwinn muscle bikes. A friend is looking for a set and I had never seen them. By the way... Happy Memorial Day to everyone and especially those that served this great country !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 25, 2020)

it's art man, you guys just aren't deep enough to understand it.  it's all about mans inhumanity to animals and how we kill them then hang parts on our bikes and don't even care.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 25, 2020)

It's make the buyer horny.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

